# Customer not receiving a package NIGHTMARE!



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

OK so i got deactivated first time for that reason ( customer not receiving package that marked as delivered). Then i got reactivated again and this is my second week since reactivation. Today i received that email about customer expectations about same reason.
I don't know what i am doing wrong here because really that is frustrating. I always make sure that i put the package at the right address, safe place, not visible to street. i also put notes for customers in case i put in a place other than the front door. 


What do u guys do to keep this packages received to customers?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Unfortunately there is no foolproof way to avoid customer expectation emails. A customer can claim they didnt get a package when they did, complain to amazon and get a new package and you get a mark on your record. It sucks.

What is your startegy at apartments when the person is not there. I am almost certain all my CE emails came at apartments.


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Unfortunately there is no foolproof way to avoid customer expectation emails. A customer can claim they didnt get a package when they did, complain to amazon and get a new package and you get a mark on your record. It sucks.
> 
> What is your startegy at apartments when the person is not there. I am almost certain all my CE emails came at apartments.


i use no strategy actually. i just check the directory of the complex (map), take a picture of it and then start delivering. since i got reactivated, i started to return items back to the warehouse if i couldn't find a safe place even if i am going for more dead miles. However it seems like it is not really working because i just got an email from them. so i dont know what i should do now.

how many ce emails u got so far? i


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AhmedTitef said:


> i use no strategy actually. i just check the directory of the complex (map), take a picture of it and then start delivering. since i got reactivated, i started to return items back to the warehouse if i couldn't find a safe place even if i am going for more dead miles. However it seems like it is not really working because i just got an email from them. so i dont know what i should do now.
> 
> how many ce emails u got so far? i


Ive gotten 3 total.

The safest thing to do is to only deliver apartments packages to either the actual customer or leasing office and have everything else go back to the warehouse. One of our vets switzeram has never gotten an expectations email and I believe thats his method.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I tried to always take it back to the warehouse and have it marked as UTA or NSL.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

AhmedTitef said:


> OK so i got deactivated first time for that reason ( customer not receiving package that marked as delivered). Then i got reactivated again and this is my second week since reactivation.


ahmedtitef there must be a lot of folks here wanted to learn "how to get re-activated from 1st or second de-activation" would you like to share your experience? It will help a lot of people here!


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I had a good run.. Got 2 in one week just last week. There were a ton of news stories about people stealing packages in the Phoenix area though.. I'm as careful as they come and still got hit with some. Really nothing you can do sometimes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AhmedTitef said:


> i use no strategy actually. i just check the directory of the complex (map), take a picture of it and then start delivering. since i got reactivated, i started to return items back to the warehouse if i couldn't find a safe place even if i am going for more dead miles. However it seems like it is not really working because i just got an email from them. so i dont know what i should do now.
> 
> how many ce emails u got so far? i


Maybe taking a photo of the front door etc (even several photos) to show it was dropped off. That way when it happens again you can show the photos. A lot of customers lie and a lot of packages DO get stolen.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Maybe taking a photo of the front door etc (even several photos) to show it was dropped off. That way when it happens again you can show the photos. A lot of customers lie and a lot of packages DO get stolen.


Unfortunately this doesnt matter. You delivering a package is not the problem, the problem is it didnt make it to the customer (supposedly). The expectations email essentially says its our responsibility to hide the package from thiefs..


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Unfortunately this doesnt matter. You delivering a package is not the problem, the problem is it didnt make it to the customer (supposedly). The expectations email essentially says its our responsibility to hide the package from thiefs..


This.

And Amazon's support doesn't respond at all to objections, appeals, or requests for leniency, so they're not going to look at your photos anyhow.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Amazon must be sending these emails out like crazy. When I go in for evening shifts it's nothing but send agains to the apartments everyone marked as unsafe to deliver. I wonder how mad the blue vests are with me when I return with damn near everything I left with because I'll be damned if I'm the one gambling with 50+ apartment stops. No answer phone + door = see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Maybe taking a photo of the front door etc (even several photos) to show it was dropped off. That way when it happens again you can show the photos. A lot of customers lie and a lot of packages DO get stolen.


When you get a notification from Amazon about a complaint of not receiving a pkg, Amazon doesn't bother to tell you which address/pkg was reported as not received - so there's no way to provide them any additional/substantiating information (like a photo of you handing the recipient the package!). The last time I got a 'complaint: not received" email from Amazon, I wrote back and told them if they could tell me which address, then I could provide them with detailed information - otherwise, why notify me at all if there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Most apartments have nowhere safe to leave the package, so what are you supposed to do? When customer isn't home and leasing office doesn't accept packages, or there is no leasing office? Take them all back to the warehouse? In a good area I would usually leave it at the door. But in many parts of Santa Ana for example the risk of theft is very high. But I don't like to waste my time and money driving all the way back to the warehouse. And Amazon doesn't like to see a lot of returns. Either way you're screwed. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> When you get a notification from Amazon about a complaint of not receiving a pkg, Amazon doesn't bother to tell you which address/pkg was reported as not received - so there's no way to provide them any additional/substantiating information (like a photo of you handing the recipient the package!). The last time I got a 'complaint: not received" email from Amazon, I wrote back and told them if they could tell me which address, then I could provide them with detailed information - otherwise, why notify me at all if there's nothing I can do about it.


Of course they're not going to provide an address, you'd have angry drivers showing up at people's houses getting in arguments with Smiling Customers.



getawaycar said:


> Most apartments have nowhere safe to leave the package, so what are you supposed to do? When customer isn't home and leasing office doesn't accept packages, or there is no leasing office? Take them all back to the warehouse?


Yes! Exactly that. I absolutely never leave anything outside an apartment door, and unless it's a very nice apartment complex, I don't even like doing secure mailroom drops, though if there are cameras and other packages waiting, I usually do take the risk.



getawaycar said:


> But I don't like to waste my time and money driving all the way back to the warehouse. And Amazon doesn't like to see a lot of returns.


Too bad, do it or run the risk of being Un-Partnered. And as long as you're calling in from each address, they don't care how many you return. I've returned 20 boxes from a 45-block, I told the blue vest they were all apartments and I'd tried calling each one, and he said "cool, put them over there." Got no grief about it at all -- *as long as you call*.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Of course they're not going to provide an address, you'd have angry drivers showing up at people's houses getting in arguments with Smiling Customers.


Understood - and I never said they 'should' give me the address... I said they should stop sending me notifications about reported non-receipt of pkgs if there's nothing I can do about it and nothing I can say about it. It's a waste of time.



> Too bad, do it or run the risk of being Un-Partnered. And as long as you're calling in from each address, they don't care how many you return. I've returned 20 boxes from a 45-block, I told the blue vest they were all apartments and I'd tried calling each one, and he said "cool, put them over there." Got no grief about it at all -- *as long as you call*.


Yeah - good luck with that... in my experience, 1 out of 10 people answer their phone from an unknown caller/number. If there's no answer, I'll add a 'note' in the app and sometimes send a txt msg to their phone with details of where the pkg has been left.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Understood - and I never said they 'should' give me the address... I said they should stop sending me notifications about reported non-receipt of pkgs if there's nothing I can do about it and nothing I can say about it. It's a waste of time.


Whose time? And how much? It's an auto generated email when Amazon customer service gets a report of a missing package. If it's wasting your time to read it, then.... I don't know what to tell ya. You're probably to busy for internet forums.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah - good luck with that... in my experience, 1 out of 10 people answer their phone from an unknown caller/number. If there's no answer, I'll add a 'note' in the app and sometimes send a txt msg to their phone with details of where the pkg has been left.


a) Please, stop putting notes in the app. That's not what the Notes feature is for -- it's for leaving notes for future deliveries that other drivers can see, like "yellow house at end of street" or "no mailbox number, blue house next to park". That kind of stuff. It's not a particular note for a specific delivery day!

b) Why are you wasting time sending texts/photos? That's not part of the job. Call the customer or call support, that's it. Consensus here is that calling support is a waste of time because they're just going to call the customer themselves.

c) What do you mean by "good luck with that"? Aren't you brand new to this gig? So your "experience" consists of a grand total of a month or two?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Whose time? And how much? It's an auto generated email when Amazon customer service gets a report of a missing package. If it's wasting your time to read it, then.... I don't know what to tell ya. You're probably to busy for internet forums.


If you want to worry about what I consider a waste of my time, that's you're problem, not mine.


> a) Please, stop putting notes in the app. That's not what the Notes feature is for -- it's for leaving notes for future deliveries that other drivers can see, like "yellow house at end of street" or "no mailbox number, blue house next to park".


My notes a) let other driver's know what I've found to be the most secure/safe way to deliver to the address (or if I was unable to deliver) and b) document how/if delivery was made (especially in unsafe neighborhoods).



> b) Why are you wasting time sending texts/photos? That's not part of the job. Call the customer or call support, that's it.


Why are you so worried about my time? I send txt's when needed instead of calling the customer because it's faster than calling (and because of temporary technical issue with one of my phones). What photos? (The only photos I take are of a label/pkg that I deliver that wasn't on my itinerary and that I couldn't 'pick-up' for one reason or another - and that's only so I can call in the TBA and have them mark it as delivered (or, if I'm returning to the DC, so they can scan the label and mark it as delivered).



> c) What do you mean by "good luck with that"?


Calls. "In my experience" most people do not answer calls from unknown numbers, leaving a voicemail msg is useless (and 'undocumentable'). A txt msg is nearly always seen right away and responded to if the person is available. For me, most calls are a waste of time (especially since I have to pull the phone number from the label, again, due to a temporary phone issue.


> Aren't you brand new to this gig? So your "experience" consists of a grand total of a month or two?


While I'm not any kind of expert, I have delivered several thousand packages already (~450/wk for 2 months). My comments, as I have noted, are based on my own experience. your mileage may vary.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

The week before last I had 3 missing. I was a little worried. Last week zero packages not recieved. I just depends on luck.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

wait texting? how in the world do you even text the customer. and why would you put your phone number out there for them .


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> wait texting? how in the world do you even text the customer. and why would you put your phone number out there for them .


Almost every package has the customer's phone number on the label.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

And why would I care if they have my phone number?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And why would I care if they have my phone number?


Great, a troll for a moderator.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

A troll because he asks a legitimate question?


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Almost every package has the customer's phone number on the label.


I wish prime now had customers phone numbers on the label so I could text them.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Understood - and I never said they 'should' give me the address... I said they should stop sending me notifications about reported non-receipt of pkgs if there's nothing I can do about it and nothing I can say about it. It's a waste of time.
> 
> Yeah - good luck with that... in my experience, 1 out of 10 people answer their phone from an unknown caller/number. If there's no answer, I'll add a 'note' in the app and sometimes send a txt msg to their phone with details of where the pkg has been left.


I started getting these the past 2 weeks, but i hadn't gotten any before that, so i have been much more careful lately. 
The amazon customer complaint emails say to email us back if you have any further information you'd like to provide, but what more information can you provide if you dont have the address? I always reply saying I have followed all of amazons established guidelines. I asked if they'd reviewed the photo and gps data. They said no the photo is just for the customer to see where the package was left. It is inconvenient to return to warehouse especially if it's not on the way home, but sometimes necessary. So after the first undeliverable package of my route it makes it much easier to mark others as unable to deliver since i know i will have to go back anyway. For example, no parking signs, fire lanes, busy street? Mark access issue. If I buzz their apt or ring their doorbell i wait 20 seconds to hear footsteps or see a response, if nothing then walk away and mark no safe location. If it has a suite number and its after 5, no need to try and deliver. You know the office is closed. It says right on Google. Although sometimes it still makes you go there, but not all the time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> I started getting these the past 2 weeks, but i hadn't gotten any before that, so i have been much more careful lately.
> The amazon customer complaint emails say to email us back if you have any further information you'd like to provide, but what more information can you provide if you dont have the address? I always reply saying I have followed all of amazons established guidelines. I asked if they'd reviewed the photo and gps data. They said no the photo is just for the customer to see where the package was left. It is inconvenient to return to warehouse especially if it's not on the way home, but sometimes necessary. So after the first undeliverable package of my route it makes it much easier to mark others as unable to deliver since i know i will have to go back anyway. For example, no parking signs, fire lanes, busy street? Mark access issue. If I buzz their apt or ring their doorbell i wait 20 seconds to hear footsteps or see a response, if nothing then walk away and mark no safe location. If it has a suite number and its after 5, no need to try and deliver. You know the office is closed. It says right on Google. Although sometimes it still makes you go there, but not all the time.


When it comes to commercial packages, different shit managers here give us different instructions. Some say if we see a commercial package on our rack and the pick-up is after 3:30/4P, just leave it - others say we have to attempt the delivery because they get yelled at if an attempt isn't made. <shrug>



UberPasco said:


> >>>And why would I care if they have my phone number?<<< Great, a troll for a moderator.


Great answer. Thanks!


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> When it comes to commercial packages, different shit managers here give us different instructions. Some say if we see a commercial package on our rack and the pick-up is after 3:30/4P, just leave it - others say we have to attempt the delivery because they get yelled at if an attempt isn't made. <shrug>
> 
> Great answer. Thanks!


The customers have my picture now too. If I take a photo and they have a storm door, my reflection shows up in the photo. I thought it would be funny if I whipped my wang out for the reflection in the photo, you know, "the package."


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Almost every package has the customer's phone number on the label.


Nope. Out of the thousands I have delivered, none of the packages I have ever got had a number on them.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It's there if you look closely. It's part of the long number not the TBA but the other one


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> It's there if you look closely. It's part of the long number not the TBA but the other one


I had to take a look at a package to make sure I wasn't ******ed and I guess I'm ******ed, you are right... the way they have it on the label it looks like an account number.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

tone17 said:


> The week before last I had 3 missing. I was a little worried. Last week zero packages not recieved. It just depends on luck.


And then today just got 2 emails about packages not being received and I checked the 'hoods from the date and they were good. Shit happens. Now I have to be extra safe again and return everything.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

tone17 said:


> And then today just got 2 emails about packages not being received and I checked the 'hoods from the date and they were good. Shit happens. Now I have to be extra safe again and return everything.


Protect yourself. That's all you can do.


----------

